# ##### WRUW Citizen - April 2022 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Promaster Aqualand tonight 😊


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

“Ray Mears” on an elasticated NATO…


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC9020-54E


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ge_trojan (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

PMP56-2932 today at Walt Disney World.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos You are a constant inspiration

CC9020-54E


----------



## prfsrusa (12 mo ago)

NP4080-50E:


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BN-0191-55L


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

My 9 year old Blue Angels.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

still rockin’ the Pepsi Aqualand …


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Mears Tough
dial and EDC by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

150m crystron


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

“Ray”, now on the Bonetto Cinturini…







,


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

My new Citizen Attesa


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ShadowHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

AW1548-86W
Marvel 80th anniversary Limited edition. Appropriate since we are going to see Marvel’s Morbius today!


----------



## Rallyemenz (10 mo ago)

Owned this for about a week and I've been wearing it almost daily. Gains about 1 second per day, which makes it my most accurate automatic.









Sent from my moto g fast using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

WatchingClosely71 said:


> AW1548-86W
> Marvel 80th anniversary Limited edition. Appropriate since we are going to see Marvel’s Morbius today!
> View attachment 16540931
> View attachment 16540929


I haven’t seen that one before. I really like it. 

And I really like that Citizen isn’t stuffy and stodgy and does fun stuff like this.


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

closeup dial by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

In the shade:









In sunlight :


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

C040 promaster hotrod 😜


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BY0120-54E


----------



## Tinok (Dec 15, 2018)

Citizen.


----------



## Firecrafter (Jun 20, 2020)

Got my RMC Citizen on wrist today.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Takk (9 mo ago)

Russ1965 said:


>


Man, that looks stunning


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

JY8025-59E


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

A pair of Stilettos


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Primo for my me.(CA0467-11H). Love me some black, grey and orange.  
























-Shawn


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## HooDooDaddy (May 27, 2011)

Marvel 80th anniversary limited edition.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

“Tough” (BN0217-02E) on a Nick Mankey band…


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Titanium, sapphire, radio controled europe, only1000.








AS4065-54L


----------



## stevomcgee (May 19, 2011)

Cal 2100 Promaster


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991 (Mar 15, 2018)

Tiribos said:


> Titanium, sapphire, radio controled europe, only1000.
> View attachment 16545138
> 
> AS4065-54L


Exceptionally beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

PMD56-2973


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Walter wolf tonight with a few of his black and gold friends 😁


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

PCAT …


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Solar by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Zheng (Dec 25, 2013)

Just got this today


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

My favorite citizen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wizardskills (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Citizen Promaster SkyHawk*

*


  




*


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN4021-02E


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Top Pro 2022 *JP2007-17W

















*


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC7015-55E


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Ian Takk (9 mo ago)




----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

closeup dial view by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

Cushion case crystron diver tonight 😁


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

spm17 said:


> View attachment 16553025
> 
> View attachment 16553026
> 
> ...


Love that iteration of the Brycen! … I happen to own one as well and had no inkling how much I was going to enjoy it … the more I look at the overall design and balance, the more I like it.
Well worn!


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Ian Takk Welcome to the forum Great pic of a great watch


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian Takk (9 mo ago)

aafanatic said:


> @Ian Takk Welcome to the forum Great pic of a great watch


Thanks man 🍻 I am still in the honeymoon phase with it, so I might be a bit biased, but it is indeed a great little watch, can’t wait for summer to take it to the sea 🌊


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BZ1045-05E


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

With my reserve unit and the Luke Skywalker edition this weekend.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Tough with a Squale milanese mesh
opening shutter by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

wongthian2 said:


> Tough with a Squale milanese mesh
> opening shutter by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


Put mine on a Bonneto Cinturini at the weekend. Going to try it out at work today…


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sky21 (Feb 28, 2016)

JY8025-59E


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

wrist 1 by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## Zheng (Dec 25, 2013)

A few more shots of my GMT, loving it


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Going “Tough” today…










Turned out too Tough for me! Change of heart, inspired by @Zheng


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

150m crystron tonight 😁


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

H411-T007295


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Tiribos said:


> H411-T007295


sacrebleu!


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATD53-3001


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Citizen Attesa "Jounetsu"


----------



## Miginath (Mar 23, 2020)

Citizen NJ0100-89A on a red leather strap.


----------



## Matter of Time (Jul 23, 2021)

Miginath said:


> Citizen NJ0100-89A on a red leather strap.
> View attachment 16563304


That's a great looking watch, especially in white. I'd love an Eco-Drive version, to go with my PMD56-2952 and BN0118s (kind of similar dial).


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

BN0205-10L on a Bonetto Cinturini…


----------



## Aquatap (Apr 20, 2012)

blue today


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

After another very long wait, this time 95 day's my Citizen 1991 800m diver has arrived 🥳🥳


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

A little Citizen Titanium today
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Found the perfect background


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## prfsrusa (12 mo ago)

NB1050-59L:


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC1080-56E


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

On new strap:


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Citizen Promaster Diver. Unquestionably one of my favorite watches. Gets an unfair amount of wrist time!


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm only 20 minutes into a 4-hour car ride. At least I have my Luke Skywalker edition to keep me company.























Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)

5503 800m


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Promaster Blue Angels Navihawk w/ Atomic Timekeeping


----------



## Seikonut1967 (Feb 22, 2020)

My Fugu LE


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

One year in, still +/- zero.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuhobby (May 22, 2020)

Vdubz -- I like that Automatic with the clean, date-only window !


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

nuhobby said:


> Vdubz -- I like that Automatic with the clean, date-only window !


The hand is covering the day. It has a day/date window 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vdubz (Dec 21, 2012)

nuhobby said:


> Vdubz -- I like that Automatic with the clean, date-only window !













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## MonkeyChunks (Apr 22, 2021)

ParkinNJ said:


> View attachment 16576153


Super sharp watch. I recently purchased the AQ4090-59E and couldn't be happier.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BM7251-53H


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN0150-61E


----------



## Wizardskills (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Mitch


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

When the sun rise, the moon gold








CC4004-66P


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

Mitch100 said:


> Mitch


Very interesting watch Mitch. Looks like she has a camera at 12:00. What's this ?


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

I'm a Casio guy, but picking up my 9th and 10th Citizen yesterday, I decided to hang around in this forum too.

Today, April 21, 2022 I decided to wear my Citizen *Promaster Tough CA0720-54H*


----------



## hertz11 (May 4, 2021)

NB1050-59E black dial. Just received mine yesterday. Much has being said about it before and I'm very pleased with mine. Very good ergonomics and execution.










One thing left to confirm. No screwdown crown? - No problem. Water pressure test passed - I will not hesitate taking mine swimming.










PS And the lume stays visible throughout a night.


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

I got mine today tried to size the bracelet and lost some metal thing so I changed to a leather strap that I had laying in a box. Great watch maybe I should also get one in blue dial.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Citizen Bullhead Chronograph on wrist, and just a few of my other Citizens also


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

Just switch my beloved Casio to give this beauty the light of day 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)

swapped this to a bracelet yesterday …


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

Evening change up. Promaster Diver


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Russ1965 said:


> View attachment 16584212


I like everything about that. What’s the model number?


----------



## lotsofstufftogo (Mar 27, 2008)

Russ1965 said:


> In the shade:
> View attachment 16542473
> 
> 
> ...


What is the model of this watch?


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CC3067-88E


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Zheng (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Tiribos said:


> Very interesting watch Mitch. Looks like she has a camera at 12:00. What's this ?


That is an infrared transmitter and receiver for use in communicating to computers or another Aqualand NX.



Mitch


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


crushes the system 🔥🏴‍☠️💫


----------



## The Watch Ho (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

BN0191-55L


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Daruba (11 mo ago)

AV0097-51L











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

My new bargain BN0118-12L on a slightly wide Zuludiver elastic nato.

a.k.a. my Pseudo(r) Pelagos  










_Picture from yesterday._


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Titanium day 😎


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JY8070-54E


----------



## zentempo (10 mo ago)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## jcp123 (Feb 4, 2012)

My oldie but goodie. Given to me by my wife, who’s in some deep medical trouble. Wearing it as a bit of a vigil for her.


----------



## WichitaViajero (Feb 22, 2013)

Citizen anadigi temp


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Ray Mears…


----------



## Lepdiggums (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ B-28 (Mar 22, 2008)

This just arrived yesterday, Citizen Garrison Eco-Drive.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@jcp123 So sorry to hear about your wife’s challenges  I love that I can’t sell the watches my wife has given me, and even though most of them are not what I would call important watches, they become more and more important to me 

J-Class BM8334-52E (my wife and I have "twinsie" watches of this. She wears hers everyday)


----------



## will_atl (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

BJ7107-83E on a Nick Mankey strap…


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

*CB5925-82X*


----------



## WatchingClosely71 (Sep 11, 2021)

“Vintage Brycen Sport” AW1598-70X, or I prefer just “Citizen Hulk!”


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Titanium Diver BN0205-10L


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

opening shutter by toypoodleKimi, on Flickr


----------



## wongthian2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


>


*very handsome trio!*


----------



## Cetautomatix (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN4029-01G


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra Citizen (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------

